# Lack of any parts for a NX 1600



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Can anyone tell me all the few websites where you can get parts for mods for an NX. I can never seem to find much. Anything would be a great start


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well it's a b13 chasis so i assume that most of the sentra parts will fit. and you have a ga16 so you can find parts for that. i know they have eibach kits and agx's for the nx1600. try searching on google or maybe ebay. 

ps: why does this thread have 5 stars?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

yeah sorry about the 5 stars i don't really know what i did. But yeah i checked into that a little and i did find some things that were of interest but not much. And the other problem was that there is nothing really for the exterior of the NX. including things like headlight cover, Altezza tails, Body kits there just isnt much i have found. But thanks for ur response


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

You have a B13, thus theres not much out there. A B13-er is not your average enthusiest/tuner. They dont go for the glitz of Altezzas. 

To be a B13-er your motto must be "DIY- Do It Yourself"

Welcome.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Sussex???
Hey! I'm in T of Delafield!

Anyway, there's lots of stuff out there. And, yes, it's a B13 chassis. So all kinds of Sentra parts fit.
I have both an NX2000 & a Sentra XE (w/ 1.6), and the 1.6 has lots of performance potential. If you put on a header, a cat-back and a cool air intake, you'll feel some extra punch. 
If money's no object, a turbo kit would get you out hunting for SE-Rs, too.

Body parts are tougher to come by. I'm looking for the lower front piece that gets the foglamps to jut out. When I locate it, I'll let you know.

Get to know google.com. You can find anything with that.

Hint: in europe the NX sold better. It's called the NX100. Body parts might be easier to find there.

Remember: Civics are like warts & pimples - very very common.

NX is cool and RARE. Just having a stock NX makes you stand out. No need to put Civic crap all over it (like clear taillights & HUGE wings)


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

milwaukee here guys gotta round up all the sentra owners here to run theses civics out of town thats all you see in the streets here in milwaukee and Ive been runnin them into the ground lol .....oh and the nx is a very rare bird here too


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Body kits there is only Eberuni unless you want to ship from over seas kinda sucks.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

INX2C said:


> *Hint: in europe the NX sold better. It's called the NX100. Body parts might be easier to find there.
> 
> *


Sorry. I was wrong. The NX is called the "100NX" in Europe /Britain. 
Also, the cool front "skirt" I want is from a company called Postert - Part # N211025 . (about $500) They don't have a dealer network in the USA or Canada. However, I wrote to Postert and they forwarded my inquiry to Carson Toyota/Lexus Performance Center, in Carson CA. They can import these parts.

So... check out european websites. There's dozens of clubs and parts places. Don't be afraid to click on 'em even if theyre not in English. Nissan and 100NX are all you need to know. Then, write 'em an email. All the companies have someone who speaks English. Why? "Cause they wanna make money!

It's gonna cost a few extra bucks to get these things, but it's fun to find and obtain them. 

Wall Mart sells Civic accessories. Therefore, civics are for common folk.

A little extra effort and thought gives you something UNIQUE.

Good hunting!


----------



## Lowell-94R/T-TT (Jul 15, 2003)

I agree on the lack of available parts. I purchased a NX 1600 as a daily driver so I do not put so many miles on my track car. I want to hava a little fun with it but can not find a good selection of parts. I guess most of this will be custom fab stuff.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

There are tons of bodyparts. Not much in the engine area unless you look at the NPM and see project 1.6


----------

